#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод 'ekaayana'

## Ассаджи

Руперт Гетин в книге "Буддийский путь к Пробуждению" подробно разбирает этот термин.

В комментариях выделяется пять основных значений (Sv III 743-4; Ps I 229-30; Sadd 918):

- не разветвленный (na dvedhaa-patha-bhuuto);
- проходимый в одиночку (ekena ayitabbo);
- проходимый одним, наилучшим из всех существ, Благословенным (ekassa ayano ekaayano; ekassa ti se.t.thasa; sabba-satta-se.t.tho va bhagavaa);
- обнаруживаемый только в одном месте, а именно в Дхамма-Винае Будды (imasmi.m yeva dhamma-vinaye pavattati na a~n~nathaa ti vutta.m hoti);
- ведущий только в одно место (Ниббану) (eka.m ayatii ti ekaayano; eka.m nibbaana.m eva gacchatii ti vutta.m hoti).

В Никаях это термин встречается, помимо описания сатипаттханы, только в одном месте -- в Махасиханада сутте (МН I 74), где он употребляется в смысле "ведущий только к одной цели". 

37. (1) "By encompassing mind with mind I understand a certain person thus: 'This person so behaves, so conducts himself, has taken such a path that on the dissolution of the body, after death, he will reappear in a state of deprivation, in an unhappy destination, in perdition, in hell.' And then later on, with the divine eye, which is purified and surpasses the human, I see that on the dissolution of the body, after death, he has reappeared in a state of deprivation, in an unhappy destination, in perdition, in hell, and is experiencing extremely painful, racking, piercing feelings. Suppose there were a charcoal pit deeper than a man's height full of glowing coals without flame or smoke; and then a man scorched and exhausted by hot weather, weary, parched and thirsty, came by a path going in one way only and directed to that same charcoal pit. Then a man with good sight on seeing him would say: 'This person so behaves, so conducts himself, has taken such a path, that he will come to this same charcoal pit'; and then later on he sees that he has fallen into that charcoal pit and is experiencing extremely painful, racking, piercing feelings. So too, by encompassing mind with mind... piercing feelings. 

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn012.html
Исходя из того, что в описании сатипаттханы упоминается как раз место назначения -- Ниббана, наиболее точным переводом будет:

"Монахи, существует ведущий только к одной цели (Ниббане) путь очищения существ, преодоления печали и слез, устранения страданий и бед, выхода на правильный путь, достижения Ниббаны, а именно - четыре основы памятования".

----------

